# Local mounting a backups zpool for ZFS rep



## stratacast1 (Jul 13, 2021)

I do backups of my server daily to an external drive (which is mounted to an external system). It's a 2 core mobile Celeron from I think 2014, and it's not happy doing ZSTD compression. I was thinking of decommissioning this little box so I don't overheat it and have 1 less box to run. A long while back when I was less experienced I tried mounting my backup drive to the same system and do zfs send/receives, but that didn't seem to work well and I would have conflicting mount points. My guess is because the src zroot/dataset would be mounted at /dataset, and backups/zroot/dataset would try to mount at the same location. So, if I'm using sysutils/zap to do my replication, I have it set to have my zpool mount=none. I feel dumb for asking this since I think I already know the answer, but this would avoid any mount issues and I could cleanly do my replications without conflict this way, yes?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 13, 2021)

On the backup zfs dataset I set the option `-o canmount=off`.
When I need the backup I do a legacy mount,
`# mount -t zfs DATASET mymountpoint`


----------



## Deleted member 67440 (Jul 15, 2021)

Compile zpaq (into ports archivers paq), it's very old, but should run fine for your backup (into external disk), without useless zfs replica


----------

